

Drag and Drop for AngularJS - codef0rmer
http://codef0rmer.github.com/angular-dragdrop/#/

======
tanepiper
It's good, but again adds another dependency with jQueryUI - I wish people
would stop adding heavyweight dependancies to this stuff.

